# All white pigeons in Hawaii



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello,

I recently visited Hawaii for the first time. To my pleasure, I noticed that 95% of the wild pigeons were completely white. I am aware that pigeons can be a variety of colors, but living in Seattle, I have noticed mostly blue banded pigeons- some reds as well. Rarely do I ever see a white pigeon living on the streets. Does anybody know why white predominates the pigeons in Hawaii? Do other colors dominate in other regions of the country or world? One day I hope to have every color and mix and match to see what the squabs will look like. What a large aviary I look forward to having!  

Also, the website looks great! I haven't been on in about a year or so but good job!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

My guess is more conjecture as to why there are more white pigeons in Hawaii. Perhaps there have been a lot of white "dove" releases at weddings there or white pigeons were originally brought to the island in the beginning. And I'm not positive, but I don't think there are many predators of pigeons in Hawaii. So if this is the case, these white pigeons would proliferate a lot easier and more frequently than in big cities on the mainland. Whereas, in cities white pigeons don't do well because of predators who find white birds easier targets.


Brad


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Perhaps They are white homers. Thats have been released to the wild. And reproduced over time. White would be an inbred feature. and without much out crossing this would set the color. Now commons/ferals will mutate over to white from the blue base from in breeding. But I think more that they have been turned to the wild and bred prolificly


----------

